# CUSTOM MAGNAFLOW INSTALLED YESTERDAY!!! UNREAL RESULTS!!



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK!*

Hey Guys,
I had a local muffler shop install a custom magnaflow exhaust meaning the central and tail mufflers were removed, replaced with a single magnaflow in the tail...
IT IS THE ISH!...
The sound is unbelievable!!!! I very low rumble at idle, and when you step on the gas... it has a mustang like GRRRRRMMMMM... sounds in no way ricey...
You guys should try this.
for 180 including tax, you can't beat it! Oh, and i have a CAI. And combined with this thing, my car is now the ISH. I raced a GTI yesterday... but it was being driving by some artist guy in a beret... so i don't think my victory counts... ha ha... 
but anyway. i'm sooooo pleased with the results. I'll get a sound recording up asap. but tell me dudes... where can i upload the sound file for free? Also, where can I upload pics. 
Just had it detailed. I'll show some side by sides with my sisters A4...
i can post her pic as well if you guys want







. she's a certified hottie (well, all my friends think so)... so you can look but no touch. you know how the protective brother thing goes. ha ha.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

oh this is the jetta... not the rabbit. the rabbit is the mrs' car... and she don't like no mods... =(


----------



## Irish_Dubber (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

sounds clips


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Guys,
I had a local muffler shop install a custom magnaflow exhaust meaning the central and tail mufflers were removed, replaced with a single magnaflow in the tail...
IT IS THE ISH!...
The sound is unbelievable!!!! I very low rumble at idle, and when you step on the gas... it has a mustang like GRRRRRMMMMM... sounds in no way ricey...
You guys should try this.
for 180 including tax, you can't beat it! Oh, and i have a CAI. And combined with this thing, my car is now the ISH. I raced a GTI yesterday... but it was being driving by some artist guy in a beret... so i don't think my victory counts... ha ha... 
but anyway. i'm sooooo pleased with the results. I'll get a sound recording up asap. but tell me dudes... where can i upload the sound file for free? Also, where can I upload pics. 
Just had it detailed. I'll show some side by sides with my sisters A4...
i can post her pic as well if you guys want . she's a certified hottie (well, all my friends think so)... so you can look but no touch. you know how the protective brother thing goes. ha ha.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

Sound clips








. The 2.5 sounds so much like the VR its scary. Would you say it's pretty similar after just the magnaflow? Or is it still a little more subtle?


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (Irish_Dubber)*

which magnaflow model did u get??? and did u add a custom exhaust tip???


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (trikstir99)*

i used the stock jetta tips (they just stick out a little farther now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )...
it (model) was 1148 one in two out.















couldn't be happier!!!


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (magilson)*

nah dude. it's grumblier than the vr was... remember i removed the middle muffler... it honestly sounds like a nascar race car man.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

where can i post the sound file for free ya'll? i'd like to post a clip for you guys


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

I'm pretty sure you can do youtube for video/sound clips, and fotki or imagebucket for pics. Now get to it!


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

sound clips please!!!! the way your describing it im dying to here what CAI + Exhaust sound like because this is what im going to do to my car


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

youtube


----------



## spraynpray (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM MAGNAFLOW INSTALLED YESTERDAY!!! UNREAL RESULTS!! (4vgnugn)*

Wich magna flow exhaust did you put on it .Ive been thinking of doing the same project but i just dont know wich muffler ie.the part # i should use.Can u re use your tips or do u have go out and puchace a set of new ones? I like having the "stock" look.


----------



## 2point5 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: CUSTOM MAGNAFLOW INSTALLED YESTERDAY!!! UNREAL RESULTS!! (spraynpray)*

pics of underside with muffler location????


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

audio! audio! audio!


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*

LOL........ Pics and sound clip plz.
I'm also going to do this, whats the part # and did you keep the stock resonator?
- Blade


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

the muffler was magnaflow 1148
i will post sound clips as soon as i know where i can upload mp3s for free. i would like to use youtube, but it's not a video file...


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

youtube is video only =(


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

photo bucket and youtube 







HURRY NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (LiquidCrystalDisplay)*

i'll have em up by tomrrow. i just need someone to help me with the sound part...


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3219807
here are the pics... scroll down
the sound will come soon.


_Modified by 4vgnugn at 11:57 PM 5-5-2007_


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

where is San Bruno???


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*

well still no clip yet?


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

i just recorded it an hour ago with a voice recorder. it sounds like sh*t! too much static. i need a better recording apparatus. DAMNNNNN! i have a video camera, but i need a firewire to USB2 converter, which i don't have, in order to make it work with my new comp.
san bruno is across the freeway from the san francisco airport. anyone willing to give me a hand with recording?


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

got your clips up yet?
-matt


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Where are the clips???? Im thinking of removing my inner muffler, I have a magnaflow rear.... wana hear some sound http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

was it the muffler with 1 inlet and dual outlets


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

i made a recording using a voice recorder... but the static is so immense that you can hardly hear the muffler! I have a video camera, but i need a firewire to usb2 adaptor so i can load the vids from my cam to my computer. i'll still try to have it by tonight. cheers all.


----------



## Maestor_Shake (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

awesome. thats what i was thinking about doing.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

yeup... indeed it was that one








i'll try to post a clip asap.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

damn gentlemen... i've failed. 
i couldn't find the firewire to usb converter at the store... i will look somewhere else tomorrow...
but honestly. this thing sound AWWWESOME!


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

sorry gentlemen. this is going to have to wait. just got back from the store and... well... they didn't sell the firewire to USB converter...
as soon as possible, i'll put it up.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_sorry gentlemen. this is going to have to wait. just got back from the store and... well... they didn't sell the firewire to USB converter...
as soon as possible, i'll put it up.

firewire to usb converter does not exist, they are 2 complete different platforms.
you need a firewire card.


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*

really? DAMN! i have a laptop... i don't have any slots for such cards...

_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_
firewire to usb converter does not exist, they are 2 complete different platforms.
you need a firewire card.


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_really? DAMN! i have a laptop... i don't have any slots for such cards...


then you need a firewire pc card
something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...24013


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (4vgnugn)*

I think a sounclip and a pic of your sis would be in order (omgoodness she drives an audi, I like her already and I barely know shes exists).


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

The mods removed all the pics it seems... oh well...


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

i never saw them


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (vrsix kevin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsix kevin* »_
then you need a firewire pc card
something like this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/...24013

nice find! i'll look into a cheap one at best buy or something! then i can finally post some sounds!


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_
nice find! i'll look into a cheap one at best buy or something! then i can finally post some sounds!

good luck with best buy...
i suggest frys.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (4vgnugn)*

so I understand,you removed all the resonators and mufflers,and now have only the rear magnaflow muffler by the bumper right?


----------



## Tampavw (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (darkk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darkk* »_so I understand,you removed all the resonators and mufflers,and now have only the rear magnaflow muffler by the bumper right?

Like this??? 
*STOCK*








*Magnaflow *


----------



## TimboAA (Sep 12, 2001)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (4vgnugn)*

I've got a Magnaflow on my xFlow 84 Rabbit...its a bit loud, but not droning on the highway.

How is this on the highway?


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (Tampavw)*

The GTI and the 2.5 have a different underbelly... so we don't have that sideways thing in the tail...
it's just a regular muffler...


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (TimboAA)*

It sounds cool on the highway... once you get over 80 mph, there is a drone though... if it's too much to handle, you can put a cheap 20 dollar resonator in place of the middle muffler. that should reduce it...


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

is that 3" from axleback?


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (4vgnugn)*


----------



## hotpieceofyes (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

are you running a cat still or straight pipe to the magnaflow?


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (hotpieceofyes)*

yeah.... 
my set up looks like
CAT ---> Resonator ---> Magnaflow
Normally ou would have
CAT --> Resonator --> air restrictor 1(Muffler 1) ---> air restrictor 2 (Muffler 2).
I am using stock sized piping. i heard some people complain of CEL with 3 inchers... besides, i don't wanna spend 700 bucks on a full cat back anywhoo.


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

i here ya on that, cat-backs on the 2.5 give very minimal gains anyway, a upgrade for our exhaust would be 90% for sound purposes only, which their is nothing wrong with, i'll be doing the same except with a borla muffler.
-matt


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

please stop teasing


----------



## RogueMotorsport (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

right


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

why is rogue back? i thought he was banished..


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

lol banished but yo host on tinypic.com


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (thumper07)*

Nice dude I can't believe I missed this.
Definitely try to post some sound clips! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for the suggestion. i'm going today to see if i can get the necessary card!


----------



## LightningBunny (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

ok but check out how my exhaust sounds


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

i did man... your exhaust sounds fly! 
mine does too. I tried to get the card... but the store wanted freakin 50 bucks. i may have to get the online one...


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

Yo! my comp has an S Video cable... but sniff sniff... it's an output... not an input...


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

Just bought a PCMCIA car online for 12 bucks shipped priority mail. Should be here soon. I'll have vids by the end of the week! 
Damn. Can't wait!


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

Bought my PCMCIA card online for 12 bucks shipped!








i'll have vids up by this weekend!


----------



## 2.0Tgti (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (Tampavw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tampavw* »_
Like this??? 
*STOCK*








*Magnaflow *










Good times! I have the autotech on my car. Sounds great, pulls hard. No complaints.


----------



## microbreak (Feb 8, 2007)

free file hosting for any file type up to 50 MB.
http://beta.localhostr.com/
Bookmark it.
And post your audio....


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (microbreak)*

I was thinking of doing something similar to mine, as I plan on getting the R32 rear lower valence once it comes out with the North American Plate recess. I have the votex kit, so it should be an easy switch, I hope. So I was planning on either deleting my resonator, and welding in some nicer tips, or deleting the resonator, and getting a new mflow muffler, with nicer tips...what you all think of that? Anyone done this? Soundclips maybe? TIA


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: (blkmagic1)*

you have the greatest signature of all time... buahahahaha!


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4vgnugn* »_you have the greatest signature of all time... buahahahaha!
Thanks man..now get them soundclips together


----------



## BLK07Rabbit (Jan 26, 2007)

I wanna hear those soundclips and see the pictures!!


----------



## LiquidCrystalDisplay (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (BLK07Rabbit)*

??? anything yet mang?


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

not yet. still waiting on the firewire card for my laptop. once i have it, we're in business! (should be tomorrow or saturday) AHHHH YEAH.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

Well, I heard it last night, and it's freaking beastly! Nice low bassy sound at idle, and has a nice rip at mid to higher rpm. Had justa hint of rasp, which really worked with the sound of the 2.5. I'm blown away, it sounded great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4vgnugn (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*








thanks for the kind words meng! i think it sounds pretty damn fly myself!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

Well, I was walking over to get dinner, and I heard you rip away. I like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubsker (Jan 8, 2006)

some guy had a TT exhaust on his rabbit at the last gtg.
i must say, the 2.5 sounds sick and had a mean grunt.
almost vr6 like.


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (TimboAA)*

Reminds me of Autotech, set up exactly the same way and uses the same muffler. Good price too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *TimboAA* »_I've got a Magnaflow on my xFlow 84 Rabbit...its a bit loud, but not droning on the highway.

How is this on the highway?

Aww, tim we never post in the same threads! <3


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

YO Y'ALLLLL!!! I finally got my firewire card and will be making the vid of my exhaust CAI soon (by the way, if you don't recognize me, i've been born again... new id... i'm the op!).


----------



## bmxbum76 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

come on man whats the hold up







we are all goin crazy


----------



## VwGTIKid (May 1, 2006)

*Re: (bmxbum76)*

TTT


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

yo guys. i'm sorry about the hold up... the problem was that my laptop at home doesn't have a pcmcia card slot... it's a new laptop, so it has an "express card" slot. so i have to set up my work laptop... arrrg. i'll have it by this afternoon ya'll...





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

I'm uploading the vid to youtube even as we i write! It'll be ready in an hour (it's a big file). Sorry in advance for the shiety vid quality and the fact that the sound and frames don't match all the time. And sorry about my rat dog and messy bedroom being interspersed in the vid. You have the no splicing cheap vid capture freeware to thank for that!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1FMJDx_Fg0
ASK AND YOU SHALL RECEIVE! here it is!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwvortexuser* »_yo guys. i'm sorry about the hold up... the problem was that my laptop at home doesn't have a pcmcia card slot... it's a new laptop, so it has an "express card" slot. so i have to set up my work laptop... arrrg. i'll have it by this afternoon ya'll...





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PCMCIA...man, that's old school terminology.








Thanks for getting the vid up!


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

Sorry... i had to change my screen name...
HERE IT IS!!! FINALLY AFTER MUCH ADO! 
THE VID WE'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR!
Magnaflow with CAI results:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1FMJDx_Fg0


----------



## audiophiliac (May 22, 2004)

Sounds pretty mean.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

The 2.5 sounds mighty sexy with an exhaust


----------



## JZoidberg (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Sound nice. Great job


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (blkmagic1)*

Thanks, 
the sound she makes is second to none! whenever anyone hears it, they are like "woah!"...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

thanks jzoidberg! i love the sound! it's unreal if you listen to it in person. but it sounds pretty decent on the vid too.
what dy'all think!


----------



## thumper07 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

dude that sounds great, i just went and picked up by tubing and bends to do mine, i just have to order my muffler, i'm going with a borla. great job!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-matt


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (thumper07)*

gracias meng! i hope more 2.5ers get this done... it would be awsome to have 20 exhaust modded 2.5s cruisin the highway together. be like a wolfpack! or should i say, wolfsburg pack!


----------



## JZoidberg (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

So the pipes stick out just slightly more than stock right? Is the magnaflow to long?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

actually, i think the muffler guys made a mistake because the exhaust pipes from the magnaflow can be cut down if need be. but the muffler itself is by no means too long!
it's awesome man. i recommend it. if you want a little less cabin noise, but in a second resonator in place of the middle muffler...


----------



## Anarki73 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Sounds incredible, Im definatly doing this to the bunny!!
Dood, make your bed


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Anarki73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anarki73* »_Sounds incredible, Im definatly doing this to the bunny!!
Dood, make your bed










phuahaha... yeah.... i know, mom. heh heh...


----------



## the.ronin (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (Anarki73)*

Sounds pretty sweet man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll definitely be getting an exhaust as soon as AEM finishes their intake ... let her breaatthhee.
You need to get some sheets for your bed bro.


----------



## blkmagic1 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Sounds pretty sweet man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll definitely be getting an exhaust as soon as AEM finishes their intake ... let her breaatthhee.
You need to get some sheets for your bed bro.























for reals


----------



## Anarki73 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (4vgnugn)*

Did you forget the "1" in front of the part number, Im on the magnaflow site right now and I can see a 11148 listed here 
http://www.magnaflow.com/02pro...d=407
Seems to be the one in question.



_Modified by Anarki73 at 11:34 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## toop (Sep 22, 2005)

That's the one I found too when I looked....maybe he'll clear it up for us..


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (toop)*

sorry dudes i think it's actually the 12148. we have a 2.25 inlet...
forgot the 2.


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (the.ronin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.ronin* »_Sounds pretty sweet man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll definitely be getting an exhaust as soon as AEM finishes their intake ... let her breaatthhee.
You need to get some sheets for your bed bro.









i had just taken the sheets off to wash... that's why there's just a comforter. and then my rat dog was running around barking and doing his thang


----------



## Anarki73 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwvortexuser)*

Awesome man, tks for the info!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: (Anarki73)*

no prob anarki... anything to help a fellow dubber!


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (4vgnugn)*

wow i thought the m4k forum was bad.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_wow i thought the m4k forum was bad.

Okay?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (ninja_gaiden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ninja_gaiden* »_wow i thought the m4k forum was bad.

umm... what is this supposed to mean mr. ninja?


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (4vgnugn)*

antone else try this yet?


----------



## FSI GTI (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (vwvortexuser)*

I removed the stock resonator and muffler this weekend and in the resonator location put a Magnaflow single-in/single-out with custom bent piping back to a black chrome oval tip to replace the dual round tip stockers. The sound is nice, fairly quiet at idle, but under medium to heavy throttle it gets nice and loud. I noticed a bit of throttle response improvement, too.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

any pix of how it looks under the car?? cuz i might wanna do this 2 my 2.5!!!!


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (vwvortexuser)*

I ordered my Magnaflow today







I should have it by this weekend.
I plan on having to two mufflers removed while leaving the resonator in place.
On the Jetta it goes CAT, Resonator, Muffler #1 then Muffler #2 (correct??)
I will post some pic of the exhaust while the car is on the lift.
- Blade


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (Blade-Runner)*









here is how mine looks


----------



## vwvortexuser (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (Blade-Runner)*

you are correct! that's how it goes.
i did the same thing as you!


----------



## wolfslider1 (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (vwvortexuser)*

Hey vwvortexuser, can use post pics of your actual setup? My muffler shop wants to see some pics so that they can get an idea of what you did. They took a guestimation of $150 bucks labor? You did this for $180 including the part. I might have to try somewhere else.


----------



## TPizzle (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (vwvortexuser)*

you said that you kept the stock tips did the shops cut them off of the old muffler?


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (vwvortexuser)*

Im sorry... I reeeeeeeeallly dont feel like reading through this whole thing to find this out... Did remove the interior muffler or the resonater or both or none? And what size piping did you go with? BTW that sound pretty sick... kudos


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (OrlandoJetta)*

Hey Orlando, this is the OP...
nah man, it's not the resonator, it's the inner muffler.
basically here's the set up:
cat --> resonator --> magnaflow
12148 is the muffler.
i kept the stock piping size, i heard there was some issue with increasing the pipe width...
no cels... works great! and as you heard, sounds even better!


----------



## Blade-Runner (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (theaveragejoe73)*

Well I had mine installed today. I had both mufflers removed, leaving the stock resonator and then new Magnaflow in the rear. I'm not too sure I like to new sound, it's kind of obnoxious sounding if you ask me. I'm going to give it a week or two and if I still don't like it I will have a second muffler (Magnaflow) added in place of the OEM resonator.


----------



## theaveragejoe73 (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (Blade-Runner)*

hey meng, 
you gotta do what you gotta do. if adding a second magnaflow is your thing, then by all means! go for it. make sure to post a sound clip for all to hear! I am thinking that i may do this sometime in the future as well to get a little more sound dampening at hire rpms.


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Custom Magnaflow Installed Yesterday... IT's SICCCCKKKK! (theaveragejoe73)*

If I still have some $$ left after wheels and springs this is on my list.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

that post was 3 years ago. :facepalm:


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Gotta atleast give him credit for searching.


----------

